
Nurse who stood up for patient rights arrested - twothamendment
https://www.ksl.com/?sid=45629038&nid=148
======
Powerofmene
This is terrible. This lady was simply trying to protect patient privacy and
follow hospital protocol. This officer was way out of line. It appears he is
the one that should have been on the phone with his own supervisor to get the
appropriate paperwork to get blood if the police had decided that a blood draw
was necessary to preserve some type of evidence. He above all else should know
what is required to get blood from someone (person urn arrest, patient consent
or signed warrant/court order).

Good for the nurse for standing her ground. She may not feel much like it but
she was definitely the person doing the right thing in this scenario.

